# Fichiers Numbers dans Itunes



## gueveur (15 Avril 2012)

Bonjour,

pour un Ipad2, j'ai téléchargé normalement Numbers pour pouvoir utiliser des tableaux en Excel (version 2011).

une fois le fichier copié sur Itunes, tout fonctionne à merveille ! et tant mieux.

ma question : après travail, comment puis-je effacé le fichier initial dans Itunes ; j'ai essayé "clic droit" et d'autres astuces et rien ne fonctionne pour supprimé un de ces fichiers sur Itunes.

Merci de vos lumières.

Gueveur


----------



## quark67 (22 Avril 2012)

Bonjour, lorsque ton iPad est connecté, dans iTunes, tu sélectionnes ton iPad, puis tu vas dans la section "Apps" (à coté de "résumé" et "infos"), puis tu défile vers le bas, afin aller à la rubrique Partage de fichiers. Tu sélectionnes l'application Numbers puis tu sélectionnes dans la colonne de droite le fichier que tu veux supprimer. Puis sur le clavier, tu appuies sur la touche d'effacement (la touche avec la flèche à gauche &#8592;, au-dessus de la touche ENTRÉE). Tu confirmes ensuite que tu veux bien supprimer. C'est finalement assez simple . Il faut juste ne pas chercher à penser trop compliqué en termes de clic droit et autres .

Ça marche aussi avec la touche nommée "suppr" si tu disposes d'un clavier avec pavé numérique.


----------

